
Show HN: Sci-Hub Now! – Free access to academic paper with just a single click! - 0x01h
https://github.com/0x01h/sci-hub-now
======
buboard
.. or just create a bookmark with this

    
    
         javascript:window.location='http:/'+'/sci-hub.tw/'+window.location

